# Prsi Ee?



## Marie M

My partner works in construction and his payslip shows his PRSI contributions as Rate EE. I have been told this relates to Religious Orders only, and I can't get through to SW. Any Ideas?


----------



## z107

I suspect 'ee' refers to 'employee'. I don't think there is an  'ee' band.

Check this for more information:
www.welfare.ie/publications/sw14.pdf


----------



## ribena

Exactly, EE means the Employee's PRSI contribution, ER is the Employers contribution.


----------

